# everybody's a critic!



## ethel (Jul 23, 2012)

I was sitting on the bench outside in the back yard watching the hens run around.ts 5:30 here and just dusk so they were gathering by the hen house door. 

I was sitting there enjoying the crisp air,and I suddenly started to sing a Christmas carol.I am the first to admit I am not a great singer,but gee whiz,10 hens stopped what they were doing,turned and looked at me,stretched their little necks out and they ALL started cackling and squaakwing and braawking!10 little hens can make lots of noise. Even as they filed into the hen house they were still going at it.Ed heard the noise inside and came out.Gave him a good laugh.He told me they weren't being critics, they were singing along with me!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

That's great! Made me smile. I agree....singing along with!! =)


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Psalm 150:6 says " Let everything that has breath Praise the Lord"! They were singing Carols too!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice! I am sure mine would run and hide if they heard me sing. I am sure they appreciate your company, maybe they were cheering...?


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

You got your own choir! How cool is that? Wonderful.


----------

